# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Musul ve Kerkükü geri alabiliriz

## anau

*Musul ve Kerkükü geri alabiliriz*
Haber Yolda | 28 Ekim 2013 | Güncel, Tarih, Tüm Manşetler
*Ünlü tarihçi, Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Metin Hülagü, Musul ve Kerkük hakkında önemli açıklamalarda bulundu.*
Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Metin Hülagü, Bugün Gazetesinin sorularına önemli cevaplar verdi. Hülagü, Musul ve Kerkükün geri alınabileceğini söyledi.
*İşte o röportaj:*
Abdülhamit tahttan indirilmeden önce Musul-Kerkük gibi petrol olan bölgeleri, stratejik bölgeleri özel mülkiyeti haline getirmiş. Sadece Ortadoğunun değişik yerlerinde değil, mesela Selanikte de, Anadoluda da Abdülhamitin toprakları, mülkleri var. Kendi mülkiyetine almış, Hazineye, Hassaya koymuş. Uluslararası hukukta, o toprak işgal edilse dahi kişi mülkiyetine dokunulamaz. Abdülhamitin kendi mülkiyeti haline getirdiği bu topraklardan biz 1. Dünya Savaşından sonra süratle feragat etmişiz. İttihatçılar, Abdülhamitin özel mülk haline getirdiği bu mülkleri, toprakları özel mülkiyetten çıkarmak için adımlar atmışlar ama o adımlar da hukuki olarak tamamlanmamış, yarım kalmış çünkü onaylanması gerekiyor. Hukuki prosedür bitmemiş.
*O TOPRAKLAR NASIL GERİ ALINIR?*
Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Abdülhamitin bu tür mallarının elde edilmesi noktasında Hanedana destek olabilir ama öncelikle tabii Hanedana içerideki mallarını vermesi gerekiyor. Osmanlı Hanedanına ait olan ve Türkiye tarafından kamulaştırılan malların önce Hanedana devredilmesi, arkasından da o emsal gösterilip, yurtdışında, diğer ülkelerin elinde bulunan mülklerin, malların, toprakların alınması söz konusu olabilir.
*BİZİM HANEDANA MÜLKLERİNİ TESLİM ETMEMİZ LAZIM*
Hukuki sürece bakıldığında, Hanedanın Iraktaki mal varlığının oradaki mahkeme tarafından reddedilmesinin temel sebeplerinden bir tanesi Türkiyenin bu varlıkları vermemesi, Türkiye bile size mülklerinizi vermiyor ki siz gelip bizden mal istiyorsunuz diyor. O yüzden önce bizim Hanedana mülklerini verip, arkasından da Hanedana destek çıkarak, gerek Ortadoğudaki gerek Balkanlardaki bu tür yerlerin alım süreci işletilebilir. Bu davaların kazanılabilmesi için ciddi bir siyasi gücün Hanedanın arkasında olması gerekiyor.



Read more: http://www.haberyolda.com/2013/10/28...#ixzz2jxB6XsU1

----------

